
ChromeBot: Slash Commands for Google Chrome - tankots
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chromebot/ejdaeiahdnabjhceoobekpekohcileep
======
tankots
Playing around with Chrome extensions inspired from Slack. Would you use it?
What are other useful features to add on it? Open to all suggestions and
critiques.

